# Mobile Dyno Feedback



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well after several months of trying to find a dyno anywhere in the state and not finding one, I have come to the conclusion that it's time to do something about it. I have talked with a couple people about purchasing a dyno and putting it in an enclosed trailer to make it mobile.. This is what I was thinking.... It would be mobile so you wouldn't neccessarily have to come to me, I could come to you.. Of course it would have to be more than one bike to make a trip somewhere but it would be very convenient for you the customer.. I would be attending several of the major events throughout the year, so that would be an opportunity for some to get theirs done.. Carbed bikes and FI bikes would both be welcome. We would have one person that will tune the FI bikes and a couple people to tune the carbed ones. In my search for a dyno, the prices ranged anywhere from 175.00 hr. to 500.00 for race tuning.. What I impose doing is just a flat rate not an hourly one. Say 150.00 for FI bikes and 200.00 for Carbed bikes, whether it takes an hour or three hours.. 50.00 Just for a hp run to get numbers (No Tuning).. Also, maybe some kind of package deal with a discount if I came to you, and there were five or more bikes in the group, (Depending On The Travel Distance).. I would be willing to do free hp runs to start with just to get the word out that the dyno is up and running. Word of mouth is the best advertisement IMO. And maybe even see about being a sponsor on different websites and giving members some type of discount.. So do these prices sound reasonable to you ?? Would you be willing to use a service like this or know of people that would ?? Just trying to get some feedback on this before I pursue it any further..:thinking:

Thank You, John


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

how much is a dyno machine?


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

skid said:


> how much is a dyno machine?


 $30,000 New !!!


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

wow expensive, but a good business idea.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Come on guys, need more feedback..


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

200$ on a carbed bike sounds good . theres someone in Mobile charging 250$ for carbed bike. i would love to have mine dyno turned and it really needs it right now. i've been changing alot of things on mine like tires, clutch springs, several pipes and snorkles and she runnin a lil rough right now


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I like the idea of getting my EFI tuned for $150


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I'd like it,.... Depends if the investment will pay for itself though?

How big of a market is there within a reasonable distance, aside from major events?


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

just think go to mud nat's and east coast mud nat's . probably be so busy wouldn't get to ride


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

:agreed:


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the feedback fellas..I just needed to get an idea of how well this would go over before I purchased one.. Looks like this will happen, just don't know how soon.. I'll be sure and let you all know when it is up and running. Any other suggestions will help too.. Again, THANKS !!!


----------

